# Georgia / Arkansas Game Thread 2020



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

For those who are watching! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

I mean, I'm not watching it or anything. This is just a thread for those who want to stoop so low to watch them.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

Dwan Mathis is the new UGA qb


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Go dawgs for all those that are watching but won’t admit it


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 2nd & 8 at UGA 36
> (14:05 - 1st) D'Wan Mathis rush for 16 yards to the AR48 (Dorian Gerald;Montaric Brown), PENALTY UGA holding 10 yards to the UGA26, NO PLAY.





> 2nd & 18 at UGA 26
> (14:05 - 1st) D'Wan Mathis pass complete to John FitzPatrick for 12 yds to the Geo 38





> 3rd & 6 at UGA 38
> (14:05 - 1st) D'Wan Mathis pass complete to George Pickens for 9 yds to the Geo 47 for a 1ST down



Way to go new starting UGA QB D'Wan Mathis!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs for all those that are watching but won’t admit it


I’m watching. Don’t care what anybody thinks


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

I figure we will see multiple Qbs today


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

Uh oh


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Sloppy start for the Dawgs.  Not impressed with effort.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Good Grief!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> ARK - Passing Touchdown
> LAST PLAY: Feleipe Franks pass complete to Treylon Burks for 49 yds for a TD





> 2nd & 15 at UGA 49
> (8:48 - 1st) Feleipe Franks pass complete to Treylon Burks for 49 yds for a TD (A.J. Reed KICK)



OMG!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Dawgs Better get in it


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 26, 2020)

Saw her on the sidelines. Dang masks!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Take Mathis out and put Carson Beck in!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

Liking the look of this new mut team so far


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2020)

You bunch of socialist


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Dawgs 0 
Arkansas 7


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

Something got changed on my cable service and I don't have the SEC Network. on hold with the cable company trying to rectify. Radio still works though. Kinda sad that it does at this point though.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

They have given me the Wisconsin game but not the Ga game. Like I want to watch Wisconsin?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Dawgs are going to have 200 yards of penalties in the 1st half.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

LeCounte saves the Dawgs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Reckon they are forcing the players to wear face masks in today's game.





> 1st & 10 at ARK 7
> (5:14 - 1st) Rakeem Boyd rush for loss of 4 yards to the AR3 (Monty Rice), *PENALTY UGA face mask* (Monty Rice) 15 yards to the AR22, 1ST DOWN AR, NO PLAY.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 26, 2020)

Not impressed with this quarterback


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Teams trading pass interceptions, oh my.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> You bunch of socialist


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

slow motion said:


> Something got changed on my cable service and I don't have the SEC Network. on hold with the cable company trying to rectify. Radio still works though. Kinda sad that it does at this point though.


If all else fails sign up for YouTube tv. Has free trial.  I cut the cord a few months ago


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

The ok not reason Arkansas isnt ahead 21-0 is 

1) they’re Arkansas 
2) dawgs defense


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

This game reminds me of the USC game last year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> You bunch of socialist


I bet your watching.  Or at least watching a score tracker?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Go dawgs getting penalties


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I bet your watching.  Or at least watching a score tracker?


Muh Dawgs


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 26, 2020)

Poorly coached team


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

If the dawgs lose to Arkansas @Browning Slayer  is gonna forget his Forum password for a year


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Monken is Coley 2.0 right now.  Run up the middle, screen, 40 yard pass attempt.  Punt.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Dawgs are going to have 200 yards of penalties in the 1st half.


You meant in the first half right?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

8 penalties and its only the 1st quarter


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

Got the tv working now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Monken is Coley 2.0 right now.  Run up the middle, screen, 40 yard pass attempt.  Punt.


Reminds me of Butch Jones' offense.  Mathis going to have to take over with his legs if anything going to happen at this point?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

slow motion said:


> You meant in the first half right?


Shoot 1st quarter


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs lose to Arkansas @Browning Slayer  is gonna forget his Forum password for a year


? ? ? ?, they lost to SC, what's the difference,,,,


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

We may never see Slayer again if this keeps up?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

No UGA scoring in the 1st Qtr. Shame, shame, shame.  Can't win without scoring.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I bet your watching.  Or at least watching a score tracker?


Nope I’m deer hunting.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Dawgs looking like a well oiled tricycle on offense today.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Mississippi state ahead of LSU TOO


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs lose to Arkansas @Browning Slayer  is gonna forget his Forum password for a year


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Mathis SUXS


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 26, 2020)

Punter keeping them in game


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Mathis SUXS


Racist


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Nope I’m deer hunting.


So you are watching score tracker lol.

Man this ain't one you want to see anyway.  You might have quit on the Dawgs just in time


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2020)

S


Throwback said:


> Mississippi state ahead of LSU TOO


Saw that


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Dang auburn looking better than uga or LSU today and they played a ranked team


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2020)

I need a good laugh, I hope the Dawgs lose,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

Vegas should be betting on if the sorry dawgs will have more penalty yards than offense at the half


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Makes sense, the more experienced returning veteran UGA Defense to score 1st for the team.  Way to go you rocking hairy Dawgs!  Show the Offense the way & how to do it.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Dawgs got 2


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

2-7 Arkansas


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Fire Kirby


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Kirby gonna show 'em all how Black Lives Matter more than anything else.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 26, 2020)

Where’s Stanton?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Fire Kirby


But but but, the recruiting services and Dawg fans say he's God


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

this hurts


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

So the game plan is to keep punting them into a hole and beat them by scoring on safetys


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

5 stars stacked so deep


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> S
> 
> Saw that


Go ahead and change your avatar


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Nope I’m deer hunting.


Kill a big one brother!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Stetson Bennett is getting the ball out quick, which is what Mathis was not doing.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

I tried to tell y’all when fromm left you would feel it


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 1st & 15 at UGA 34
> (10:07 - 2nd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to George Pickens for 8 yds to the Geo 42





> 2nd & 7 at UGA 42
> (10:07 - 2nd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Kearis Jackson for 11 yds to the Ark 47 for a 1ST down





> 1st & 10 at ARK 47
> (10:07 - 2nd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Kearis Jackson for 8 yds to the Ark 39



Way to go Stetson Bennett.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> I tried to tell y’all when fromm left you would feel it



I think him leaving may be a good thing in the long run.  He was #1QB all day long, but he was told not to run the ball unless absolutely necessary to avoid injury.  Now you have 3-4 guys who are even, so you are not losing as much QB1 vs QB2 as when Fromm was here.  We've already seen big runs by Mathis and Bennett.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Go ahead and change your avatar


I think LSU will win,,,,


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Why can't the Dawgs ever have a complete team?  Either the defense is top shelf and the offense sucks, or the defense keeps bailing the other team out with penalties.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Stetson Bennett


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Throw it away!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Kirby should have been practicing not marching


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Another screen, how creative Monken.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Lots of good UGA punting experienced being gained today. 

Can't wait 'til UGA Defense scores another 2-pt. safety.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Lots of good UGA punting experienced being gained today.



Camarda is the MVP so far for sure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2020)

Better offense...Fsu or Uga?


----------



## tcward (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Kirby should have been practicing not marching


This^


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So you are watching score tracker lol.
> 
> Man this ain't one you want to see anyway.  You might have quit on the Dawgs just in time


I quit when they did a BLM march. Honestly brother I’m don’t with it. I wish y’all would all follow me. Let it burn. I’ve been watching pop warner. I’ll never lose my love of the game. But I can’t support this crap!


----------



## BanditOne (Sep 26, 2020)

Thug U out of the Democratic town that starts with an A (Athens), is repping the new State Prison Uniforms to be worn starting January 1st 2021.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Camarda is the MVP so far for sure.



What a fine leader, gonna make Hot Rod in the NFL proud.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

I can’t tell which team is the least prepared to play


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

Ok Dawgs joke is over now lets play football.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Well on a positive note I’m enjoying DJ Shockley’s commentary


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 26, 2020)

The O line needs work, too!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

He was pushed into the kicker.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

Calling it now.  Georgia finishes 5th in the East this year.  

Florida
Tennessee
Ky
Sc
Ga
Missouri
Vandy


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Pitiful.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 26, 2020)

Hahahaha, this is awesome.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Kirby should have been practicing not marching


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Bennett is making good decisions and quick.  I say let him run the 2 minute offense the rest of the game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

FG team gonna try to outscore the UGA Defense to make the game closer.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2020)

Like Brother Jeff I am done with it, this season was over before it started. 

I been enjoying washing my Jeep and riding around with my wife!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2020)

Razorbacks with the lead at the half


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

Good lord


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Bring in Carson Beck!


----------



## Resica (Sep 26, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Dwan Mathis is the new UGA qb


Is he?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 4th & 2 at ARK 21
> (0:00 - 2nd) Jack Podlesny 38 yd FG GOOD



UGA Offense scores putting pressure back on the Defense to score.  Close 2-pt. game. Maybe whoever makes the best Halftime adjustments will win.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

5-7 at half


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> 5-7 at half


Hogs are rootin' all over us in this one. Dawgs look absolutely pathetic.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Looking like a low scoring defensive game. 

Anyone know if JT Daniels ever got cleared to play???


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

My head hurts.  I'm afraid to check my BP. This is not worth it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Mathis & Bennett SUX!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

Reminiscent of the Ray Goff era. Wait they may have played better than this.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Mathis & Bennett SUX!


Don't forget the O line, they SUX too!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2020)

This season is no better than the NFL strike season.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Dawgs looking ahead to Bama! Just foaming at the mouth waiting for the Bammers!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2020)

It doesn't matter what happens or who wins in the there will be an * by it for the Rona bowl.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Heard Kirby cussing in an interview with Chuck Dowdle as he was leaving the field at Halftime.  Not a happy camper.

Wonder how long we will have to wait for the 1st Touchdown of the UGA season??? 

Can't wait 'til they bring out their high powered offensive scoring to start whipping some tails.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

I thought Zamir White would explode this game, but I just don't know if he has it in him after the injuries.  Another turnover.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

Resica said:


> Is he?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

Sure doesn’t look like the #4 team in the nation


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

No effort, no desire.  This is a lost team, I think they thought they just had to show up to win.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Sure doesn’t look like the #4 team in the nation



Talent is there, but no leaders and no plan from coaches.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

I think the whole Ga team has the Corona.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 26, 2020)

Who was the player that said it'd be an offense like never seen, earlier this week?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> It doesn't matter what happens or who wins in the there will be an * by it for the Rona bowl.


In truth this entire year is gonna be a pile of crap for everyone


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Who was the player that said it'd be an offense like never seen, earlier this week?



He wasn’t wrong


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Talent is there, but no leaders and no plan from coaches.


Where’s the talent? Bennet?white? This is the first game but these coach’s don’t have this team ready to play.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 26, 2020)

I think it was K. Jackson.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard Kirby cussing in an interview with Chuck Dowdle as he was leaving the field at Halftime.  Not a happy camper.
> 
> Wonder how long we will have to wait for the 1st Touchdown of the UGA season???
> 
> Can't wait 'til they bring out their high powered offensive scoring to start whipping some tails.



Cussing Kirby is back


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

We have an offense? I think you meant this is offensive


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

From every talking head that watched UGA practice said nothing about Bennett even being in the top 3 QBs and here he is leading them down the field.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Pickens!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Cussing Kirby is back



Whatta role model for young kids.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 2nd & Goal at ARK 19
> (6:00 - 3rd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to George Pickens for 19 yds for a TD (S. Bennett Run For Two-point Conversion)



Dawgs take a 3-pt. lead with 1st TD of the season & cranking up more to kick more Hawgs tails.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Dawgs on top 13-10 We're watching a real slobber-knocker today boys! SEC! SEC! SEC! 

Coach Kirby Richt is trying to lead us back to victory!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> From every talking head that watched UGA practice said nothing about Bennett even being in the top 3 QBs and here he is leading them down the field.


Apparently he’s the best they’ve got


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Maybe Kirby had 'em sing the BLM anthem at Halftime to fire them up.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Blocked the punt!!  Feed Zeus and get it to 20-10 guys.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

In other news. Miss state is beating LSU 34-24


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Just wait 

Next year


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> In other news. Miss state is beating LSU 34-24


That's just it. Who cares football as we have known it is gone forever......


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Just wait
> 
> Next year


Yep cause I won't be watching it then either.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Bennett is doing his best Aaron Murray impression.  Make just enough plays with his feet and not force bad throws.   20-10!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 1st & Goal at ARK 7
> (3:20 - 3rd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to John FitzPatrick for 7 yds for a TD (Jack Podlesny KICK)



Dawgs on a roll with 2nd Touchdown only minutes later after the 1st one.

Stetson Bennett starting to show all that practice & experience from the past leading Dawgs to the lead & future victory.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Can’t believe a dawg game thread hasn’t even hit 10 pages yet


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 2nd & 8 at ARK 27
> (2:53 - 3rd) Feleipe Franks pass intercepted for a TD Eric Stokes return for 30 yds for a TD (Jack Podlesny KICK)



More experienced UGA Defense ain't gonna be shown up so they intercept for a 3rd TD.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Stokes is a real good story.  3 star that nobody wanted and he will be a millionaire next year.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

LeCounte is a ball hawk.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Come on Zeus!!1 Go get it man.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 1st & 10 at 50
> (2:53 - 3rd) Treylon Burks pass intercepted Richard LeCounte return for no gain to the Geo 19



2nd UGA D pick only minutes later & smelling another TD coming.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2020)

Much better half than the first.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Can’t believe a dawg game thread hasn’t even hit 10 pages yet


Prolly cause we're all hitting joints trying to calm ourselves!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Will miracles cease, Landers actually caught one.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Inside the Red Zone.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

Need 7  and finish these drives.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Stetson Bennett has stepped up and looking good!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 1st & Goal at ARK 6
> (11:15 - 4th) Zamir White run for 6 yds for a TD (Jack Podlesny KICK)



Zamir for the TD.  UGA takes 24-pt. lead.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2020)

I think I may have been a little wrong on Zamir's lateral quickness.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 26, 2020)

I want another t.d. and see Beck come in.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

> 4th & 3 at ARK 21
> (1:23 - 4th) Jack Podlesny 38 yd FG GOOD ARKANSAS Penalty, illegal formation ( Yards) declined



Surprising not taking the penalty to get the 1st down & running out the clock.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Mississippi state beats LSU


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Dawgs command a furious comeback to win 37-10. That 1st half was atrocious! Dawgs got a lot of work to do, and better improve, with the Auburn Tigers coming to town next Saturday.

It was an ugly, and hard to watch game, but we won. And that's all that matters. Still can't believe we struggled so badly today.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Mississippi state beats LSU


And Texas is in trouble!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Mississippi state beats LSU


Dang man,,,,


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2020)

Congrats on the win for UGA, fine improvement 2nd Half.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Dang man,,,,


Switch teams now. No one will notice


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 26, 2020)

Some rusty looking (or sounding, in my case) football on both sides.  You can tell they haven't had the usual amount of prep and practice.  And lack of non-conference warm-ups to start the season.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 26, 2020)

I had the LSU/MSS game on silent while listening to GA, due to no SEC channel.  Lot's of real sloppy goof ups going on in that game too, despite they both racked up pretty good scores.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs command a furious comeback to win 37-10. That 1st half was atrocious! Dawgs got a lot of work to do, and better improve, with the Auburn Tigers coming to town next Saturday.
> 
> It was an ugly, and hard to watch game, but we won. And that's all that matters. Still can't believe we struggled so badly today.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


JT Daniels vs Stetson Bennett for starting job, if Daniel's is cleared to play.

Mathis sucked how he started amazes me!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> JT Daniels vs Stetson Bennett for starting job, if Daniel's is cleared to play.
> 
> Mathis sucked how he started amazes me!


I wouldn't say Mathis sucked. It was his 1st game as a college QB, and after his brain surgery. He did some good things. I'm not going to bash the young man, considering what all he has been through. I do see a lot of potential in him, and truly do want to see him succeed at UGA. Dude has a canon arm, and can run like like a deer. I think he'll be just fine. It may take a few games for him to find his rhythm.

I am, however, very surprised at what we saw out of Stetson Bennett. Didn't think he had that in him, to be honest. proud of him too.

The entire team better get their acts together. Big boy schedule is coming up!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I wouldn't say Mathis sucked. It was his 1st game as a college QB, and after his brain surgery. He did some good things. I'm not going to bash the young man, considering what all he has been through. I do see a lot of potential in him, and truly do want to see him succeed at UGA. Dude has a canon arm, and can run like like a deer. I think he'll be just fine. It may take a few games for him to find his rhythm.
> 
> I am, however, very surprised at what we saw out of Stetson Bennett. Didn't think he had that in him, to be honest. proud of him too.
> 
> ...


When Mathis got hit I think it scared him a little he had a couple chances to make or dive for the 1st down but didn't.
I hope the best for him as well, Stetson Bennett surprised me as well. The way the both started I thought Beck was fixing to get the chance to try.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> When Mathis got hit I think it scared him a little he had a couple chances to make or dive for the 1st down but didn't.
> I hope the best for him as well, Stetson Bennett surprised me as well. The way the both started I thought Beck was fixing to get the chance to try.


He did take a hard shot. I'm sure Kirby instructed him to be more careful next time, and is prolly why he failed to convert the 1st down those times he could have.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 26, 2020)

Mel Tucker once said Stetson was very hard to defend and we saw that tonight. However I think we need a little more from the position and perhaps JT Daniels is the man. Mathis looked lost numerous times making bad decisions and poor throws including running out of bounds instead of getting a sure first down. Not knocking him as he did his best but his best ain’t gonna cut it in my opinion. Next man up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs lose to Arkansas @Browning Slayer  is gonna forget his Forum password for a year


and who was worried about Arkansas?

During our game they mentioned the game against Auburn. They said Dawgs have beat Auburn 8 out of 10.... I guess they didn't want to go back the last 20 years...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2020)

Mathis is not all that + a basket of chips. I hope this helps.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 27, 2020)

Mathis looks much better if several big scrambles and pass completions hadn't been called back due to the 90+ yards in penalties IN THE FIRST QUARTER!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## nickel back (Sep 28, 2020)

DAWGS have a VERY good defenses.

With that said Kirby has a real issue picking QB's. and has the DAWGS in a very bad situation....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 28, 2020)

Jamie Newman could have been the star of the show Saturday.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 28, 2020)

One of you mutt fans should tell Kirby there’s two halves to the game. You should play both, it might help, that is all.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 28, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I wouldn't say Mathis sucked. It was his 1st game as a college QB, and after his brain surgery. He did some good things. I'm not going to bash the young man, considering what all he has been through. I do see a lot of potential in him, and truly do want to see him succeed at UGA. Dude has a canon arm, and can run like like a deer. I think he'll be just fine. It may take a few games for him to find his rhythm.
> 
> I am, however, very surprised at what we saw out of Stetson Bennett. Didn't think he had that in him, to be honest. proud of him too.
> 
> ...



I was shocked to see Stetson so calm, it was like night and day comparing him and Mathis.

Where is this Beck kid at? I didn't even hear his name Saturday.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I was shocked to see Stetson so calm, it was like night and day comparing him and Mathis.
> 
> Where is this Beck kid at? I didn't even hear his name Saturday.



Not to mention Bennett had positive yardage running the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I was shocked to see Stetson so calm, it was like night and day comparing him and Mathis.
> 
> Where is this Beck kid at? I didn't even hear his name Saturday.


I was wondering where Beck was too. I never seen him on the sidelines, but could've missed him. I kept waiting on him to come in a series or two, and was really surprised when Stetson came in. I can't help but wonder if he's hurt, or in some kind of trouble. By the way, JT Daniels will be cleared for the Auburn game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2020)

wonder who the 10 guys were who didn't make the travel squad?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I was shocked to see Stetson so calm, it was like night and day comparing him and Mathis.
> 
> Where is this Beck kid at? I didn't even hear his name Saturday.


I wondered that as well!

How Kirby chose Mathis is frustrating!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 28, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> One of you mutt fans should tell Kirby there’s two halves to the game. You should play both, it might help, that is all.


I emailed him on your behalf.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 28, 2020)

Go ahead and call me racist but they need to see how well Mathis can catch, run, and jump.  He'd make a heck of a compliment to G Pickens....


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2020)

Didn’t realize we are so young and also inexperienced on offense. 

Also saw where Kirb played about 35 freshman and sophomores, the regular and red shirt variety.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Jamie Newman could have been the star of the show Saturday.


Or Justin Fields lol


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> wonder who the 10 guys were who didn't make the travel squad?



I think Beck was one of them???


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I was wondering where Beck was too. I never seen him on the sidelines, but could've missed him. I kept waiting on him to come in a series or two, and was really surprised when Stetson came in. I can't help but wonder if he's hurt, or in some kind of trouble. By the way, JT Daniels will be cleared for the Auburn game.



I think Stetson will start, if he finds himself in trouble are not able to move the ball Kirby will give JT a try.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2020)

It don’t matter what QB or TB you put in there if that putrid O-line doesn’t step up and block better we’re in for a long season. Our O-line got whipped at the point of attack the whole game which in my opinion made a big difference in the QB play. Not saying Mathis didn’t make some obvious rookie mistakes but the O-line sure didn’t give him any help.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 29, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I think Stetson will start, if he finds himself in trouble are not able to move the ball Kirby will give JT a try.


I would be 0% surprised to see JT start. I think he was "the guy" all along. Kirby admitted as much yesterday. He said Stetson had not been taking many reps with the 1s and 2s, that was mostly Dwan and JT. 

I think the order was always JT - DM - SB.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> It don’t matter what QB or TB you put in there if that putrid O-line doesn’t step up and block better we’re in for a long season. Our O-line got whipped at the point of attack the whole game which in my opinion made a big difference in the QB play. Not saying Mathis didn’t make some obvious rookie mistakes but the O-line sure didn’t give him any help.



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 29, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go ahead and call me racist but they need to see how well Mathis can catch, run, and jump.  He'd make a heck of a compliment to G Pickens....


I think he would be a heck of a reciever!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 29, 2020)

elfiii said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that.


You wasn't it was very obvious


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 29, 2020)

those big slow OL were of the true and RS freshman variety, they need some time to season.


----------

